# How do I know if I'm gonna overstock?



## JLong80 (Aug 15, 2007)

If a fish is given a "recommended tank size", how much of that space (if any) can be considered "community water". For instance, I am looking to stock a 75gal tank with several large fish that are given a recommended tank size of 70+ gallons.. but is that 70 gallons that the fish needs all to itself, or can it share some of that space with little fishy friends?

The FOWLR setup I would like to go with includes:
1- Humu Rectangle Triggerfish
1- Banana Wrasse
1- Blue Girdled Angel
1- Blue Tang
-I am also considering substituting the Tang (because I know they need a lot of room) with something my wife would really like, such as a large Clownfish and/or a large Spiny Box Puffer, but I'm not sure if they would be able to survive with the other more aggressive fish.

I'm probably trying to make too much of the space I have, but If anyone thinks that it might work, please let me know..

...and maybe someone can shed some light on my question regarding fish sharing their recommended living space.


----------



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

The general rule is 1" of ADULT SIZE fish per gallon. However, if your fish is large bodied (like a Discus or Angel) then they need more space. Less fish will be better than more, unless you have extra filtration or are willing to clean more often. I don't do saltwater so I can't be sure the rule is the same here....maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## JLong80 (Aug 15, 2007)

well, while I understand that tank size recommendations are made for a particular fish based on the size of the fish and the amount of room it needs to swim and maintain a happy and healty life, and that it won't feel crowded if there is a lower number of other inhabitants...
...what I don't understand, is how does a hobbyist know how many fish can be placed in that space before the aggressor is going to decide that he needs more room?

Obviously you can't put an unlimited number of 75-gallon fish in a 75-gallon tank, but while one fish needs 75 gallons to swim around, he could usually share the space with a few others. As I'm sure everyone would, I would like to make the most out of the space I have, and my real problem comes in figuring out if I'm going overboard when I'm selecting fishies.

I guess I could just post yet another question specific to the set-up I would like to plan for (as I have in the original post), but it would seem to be much more helpful to all of this site's members if we could figure out how to easily solve such a commonly asked question. Extra filtration and cleaning is a given with a high population, I just would hate to cause extra stress on my fish or have to get rid of something because it's outgrown the tank, and I certainly don't want to come home one day to find that my Trigger fixed the problem my eating one or all of the other little guys.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I'll be the naysayer here.

75g is a very small tank. Sorry I said it. And to think I own a 75g. Well I also own a 400g tank so trust me 75 is nothing. My sump for the 400g is larger than 100g. As in that's my filter. 

I wouldn't do any of those fish in a 75g, especially an angel. The tang and angel will most likely battle it out as similar looking fish tend to fight. The wrasse will get large. The trigger might be about the only fish I'd even consider as Huma's don't get tremendously large, however they are aggressive eaters that spoil their water quickly. 

For those 4 fish together I would start with a 215g tank. But hey that's me.


----------



## jaybajaj (May 30, 2007)

75gals is vay too small for fishes like Wraase,tangs and Angelfish. Ideally for tanks that small you should have a reef setup with a lot of live rock and fish like the maroon clown, green chromis, yellow belly damsels, pirple firehead goby's royal gramma, midas blenny, golden damsels to suggest a few.


----------



## JLong80 (Aug 15, 2007)

Thank you all for your input, I'm very glad that I asked considering the LFS was under the inpression that a 75-gal would be perfect for just about anything. I do have a list of smaller, more appropriate fish that I might like.. but is there any way for me to know how many adult sized fish I can safely place in the tank other than consulting experienced aquarists?


----------

